# Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (19. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

mich bewegt mal wieder ein Thema aus "kindheitstagen", dort habe ich oft mit Haferflocken gezielt auf Döbel gefischt. 

Nun die Frage dahinter, hat jemand Erfahrungen beim fischen mit Haferflocken auf Karpen?

Und natürlich ist das beimengen im Grunfutter gemeint. 

Zeil wäre evtl. das Fischen im Fluss oder aber auch im See. 

Lg Patrick


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*

Is durchaus erfolgreich. Allerdings kleben die Flocken das Futter sehr zusammen, dementsprechend erstmal vorsichtig dosiern


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*

Das starke Zusammenkleben, stellt für mich jetzt gerade spontan keinen Nachteil dar, sondern eher einen Vorteil. Dass sollte ja genug Gelegenheit geben auch noch gröbere Partikel und Boilies unter zu mischen.


----------



## Knispel (19. April 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*

Ich hatte mir in den Anfangsjahren der harten Kugel, als diese nur auf der "Insel" bekannt; in Deutschland aber noch gänzlich unbekannt war, aus Haferflocken, Mehl und Ei selber welche hergestellt und Luft getrocknet. Fingen super, ob das heute noch funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, da ich der gezielten Karpfenangelei den Rücken gekehrt habe.


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Das starke Zusammenkleben, stellt für mich jetzt gerade spontan keinen Nachteil dar, sondern eher einen Vorteil. Dass sollte ja genug Gelegenheit geben auch noch gröbere Partikel und Boilies unter zu mischen.






Dann is das gerade richtig. Misch auch immer Boiliestücke, Pellets und Partikel drunter und form dann dicke Kugeln. Die werden mit der Wurfschaufel rausgedonnert und zerbrechen dann entweder in der Luft oder beim Auftreffen. Bei derartiger Verwendung is der Klebeeffekt natürlich von Vorteil


----------



## BDeKid (19. April 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*

Ich jag die immer durch den Mixer  (halt auch fuer mein Kraftfutter  /  MilkShake) 

Dann  wenn sich der Futterball aufloest  schwimmen nicht dicke Flocken  herum.

HaferFlocken  Cocus  , pudding  Milchpulver  und semmelbroesel  sind  quasi  mein Grund(grund)Futter.

MfG
B.DeKid

PS:  Billiger  bekommt man sie wenn man sie  bei der  Raifeisen  als  Futter  kauft  also  nicht   geschrotet.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*

Herumschwimmende Haferflocken, ist so das ungünstigste was ich im Fluss gebrauchen kann. Aber ich denke, dass sollte sich durch vorquellen der Flocken vermeiden lassen.?

Um so besser es zusammen am Grund am kommt um so schöner. Da lässt sich mit dem Futter viel in der Konsistenz machen.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*

Was ich die Tage noch gemacht hab:
Die gute alte Kartoffel geviertelt, weich gekocht, und mit ins Futter. Das klebt bombastisch zusanmen


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*



> Nun die Frage dahinter, hat jemand Erfahrungen beim fischen mit Haferflocken auf Karpen?


Haferflocken sind attraktiv, da super günstig. 500g kriegt man bei den Discountern z.T. für 0,50€.

Aber die Dinger kleben wirklich. Ich wollte mal ein günstiges Futter aus Paniermehl und Haferflocken anmischen. Das Ergebnis war absoluter Beton  

Nehmen kann man sie, aber wie schon erwähnt, die "Klebewirkung" nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Saarhunter (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*

Habe immer im Spotmix Haferflocken zugetan und das ganze noch mit Müllermilch angemischt, gibt ne schöne Duftwolke und die Teilchen des Futters schweben in allen Wasserschichten. Zum Ansitzangeln ohne viel Vorzufüttern sehe ich das immer als Vorteil. Wenn viel bewegung am Spot ist lockt das auch schnell unsere Freunde ans Futter und den Köder


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*

wie sehr die kleben ist doch ne Frage der Menge an Flüssigkeit, die man zugíbt, mit etwas probieren, bekommt man eigentlich die gewünschte Konsistenz hin
 Gruß A.


----------



## Saarhunter (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*

oder halt mit was man den Mix zum Füttern zusammenstellt, Hartmais, Pellets in allen größen, zerkleinertes Frolic, pürierter Dosenmais, zerkleinerte Boilies, Hanf, Hafer, etwas Thunfisch aus der Dose evtl Tigers und dazu die Haferflocken und das ganze mit Milch etwas befeuchtet. Ich gebe manchmal noch Kokosraspel dazu....diese Futterwolke kannst du aus 100 Meter noch im Wasser gut erkennen


----------



## nordbeck (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*

Haferflocken, Pumpernickel und rübenkraut zu nem festen Teig verkneten und mit ner Spiralfeder am haar Fischen. Futter aus der gleichen Masse aber aufgelockert mit gries und Partikel. 

Ist eine sehr gute wahl zum angeln auf karpfen und einer meiner bevorzugten Köder beim Stalken.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*

du meinst den Saft von der Rübe?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*

@nordbeck dein Rezept klingt äußerst interessant. Kannst du da mal ein genaueres Rezept mit Mengenangaben posten. Fände ich toll und andere sicherlich auch.


----------



## nordbeck (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Haferflocken zum Karpfenangeln?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> du meinst den Saft von der Rübe?




Zuckersirup halt. Grafschafter goldsaft genannt. 

Rezept? Kneten bis es passt


----------

